# Humichar vs XSoil



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Has anyone tried XSoil?

I've completed an application of Humichar and am wondering if XSoil is a comparable product at a much lower price.

Thanks!


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

https://youtu.be/rJHHE-FOB8Y


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Honestly while I believe I the Anderson's make good products, I feel they charge a premium for the residential market as it isn't really their target market.
I also find Doc to be a salesman with all the negative connotations that implies and avoid his affiliated sales pages. Sure Matt and John, and Allen are salesman too but they offer more knowledge and base information vs. just "buy my latest product".


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

How fast did the Humichar stick around? I dropped about 18# / 1000 and it felt like it wouldn't dissolve for anything. I was nervous that I was going to track it in the house.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Honestly while I believe I the Anderson's make good products, I feel they charge a premium for the residential market as it isn't really their target market.
> I also find Doc to be a salesman with all the negative connotations that implies and avoid his affiliated sales pages. Sure Matt and John, and Allen are salesman too but they offer more knowledge and base information vs. just "buy my latest product".


I tend to agree with you on the expertise side of the argument. I do like the great results I got w PGF Complete... But i've heard great things about CarbonX.... I will be trying it next year. X-GRN 8-1-8 worked Awesome on my yard. But the Matt, John, and Allyn all have so much info.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

M311att said:


> How fast did the Humichar stick around? I dropped about 18# / 1000 and it felt like it wouldn't dissolve for anything. I was nervous that I was going to track it in the house.


I put it done in late May/early June bc I *think* I read it likes the heat. It dissolved fairly quickly. I put it out heavy and watered it in.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Has anyone tried XSoil?
> 
> I've completed an application of Humichar and am wondering if XSoil is a comparable product at a much lower price.


Have not tried XSoil, have used CarbonX and both HumicDG & HumiChar.

HumiChar and XSoil are both considered soil amendments so it will take time to notice an improvement (if any), more than one application may be needed per growing season. I would choose the one that's within your lawn budget.


----------



## Mixem (Apr 23, 2020)

I purchased a big bag of Humichar and have applied 3 times (small 5000 sq ft lawn). I honestly can't tell what/where it's contributing but I believe the science behind it. With that said, it is ridiculously expensive considering you will need multiple applications to really get it's benefits. I will be checking out XSoil as I am always on the lookout for cheaper alternatives with zero/minimal sacrifice.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just listen to doc.....all you need for a great, DARK DARK green lawn is pgf complete and humichar. Ignore the bottle of liquid iron that he accidentally left in one of his videos &#129315;.

Stay away from doc unless you want to throw your money out the window while driving down the interstate. There are better products for less money without the pushy, sleazy, bs sales behind them.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Has anyone tried XSoil?
> 
> I've completed an application of Humichar and am wondering if XSoil is a comparable product at a much lower price.
> 
> Thanks!


All biases aside I think this is a worthwhile question. I haven't tried either product specifically but extrapolating what I've seen & used so far with comparable products I think a deduction can be made. Here are my observations:
Humichar seems to be a combination product of 70% Humic Acid & 30% Biochar (naked, meaning not charged/activated with any nutrition or beneficial microbes). I imagine it's HumicDG mixed with a biochar component, prilled into one. It has no nutritional value but instead acts as a chelation agent & sponge for water & nutrients to attach to. I've used the HumicDG product, arguably one of the better granular humic products available, and have no complaints - value aside.

The xSoil product is the base material (filler?) used in the carbon earth product line, specifically a biochar co-composted with poultry manure & spiked with the Depth10 peptide product. It has an advantage, IMO, due to the biochar having been co-composted and therefore infused with the nutritional attributes of chicken manure. When Doc talks about 'activating' the biochar that's what he's talking about.. adding nutritional/microbial value to all that emptiness inside biochar so it doesn't absorb it from your soil. XSoil has that built in by default. Matt talks about how they're specific about their particular compost but I'm not sure what all that entails. Either way xSoil seems to offer some nutritional value even if it's mostly a soil amendment (compost + biochar). As I'm writing this I realize I never did hear at what percentage they're mixed in at... which brings to mind a 3rd product (Mirimichi CarbonizPN) that I've personally used and feel may be comparable. This particular product looks more like topsoil so it can't be used in a spreader but it's a 50/50 compost/biochar mix. I don't have the details on what kind of compost and/or biochar they use but being a Mirimichi product I would expect they hold a certain standard just like the other two purport. I understand they've partnered with Lesco on a granular form as well but I haven't spent time looking into it yet.

I've used CarbonizPN because of price & availability. My local SiteOne stocks it & I get it for approx $21 per 40# bag. I tried HumicDG while taking advantage of AM Leonards free shipping deals, and for $40/bag it was an ok value. Since I prefer to spray and have access to Humic12 I prefer that route over DG. I would choose to support Matt and go with xSoil if the distribution system around me was more robust but paying for shipping on individual bags is a deal breaker for me, as much as I like both DIY channels Matt partnered up with. In the end value is my driving factor, all things being equal.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Just listen to doc.....all you need for a great, DARK DARK green lawn is pgf complete and humichar. *Ignore the bottle of liquid iron that he accidentally left in one of his videos* 🤣.
> 
> Stay away from doc unless you want to throw your money out the window while driving down the interstate. There are better products for less money without the pushy, sleazy, bs sales behind them.


Doc used to add iron to his super juice apps and I bet next year he will be selling the world's best iron product.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

I've used two bags of XSOIL at a rate of 18 lbs/1k and for the same amount of money I'd only be able to apply Humichar at 8 lbs/1k. From a monetary perspective it's a much better bargain.

The big reason I like XSOIL over Humichar is that it's already charged with chicken poultry. If you watch the video, Matt said that uncharged biochar will pull nutrients from the soil and over time soil movement will hopefully release the nutrients. That's what you're dealing with when it comes to Humichar. It's uncharged and according to Doc, take it with a grain of salt, as it makes it way down to the root zone it will eventually get charged as opposed to already being charged like XSOIL. It doesn't hurt that Carbon Earth is a much more honest company and I've used Carbon X, XGRN and STX and my lawn is doing pretty fantastic this year.


----------



## surs73 (May 16, 2019)

corneliani said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried XSoil?
> ...


I've wanted to try the HumicDG product but the price was a deal breaker. I did pick up 4 bags of the Lesco version of CarbonizPN (CarbonPro G) and had no problems spreading it. It was about $25 bag if memory serves and has a very wet consistency initially. The guy at Site One said to open them the night before and they will dry out. I ignored his advice and did it same day without issue . Really want to try Xsoil but cost becomes an issue given the amount you need to put down.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Great info


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

surs73 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > NWGALawn706 said:
> ...


I've been using the Carbon Pro G as well. Tough to beat the price.


----------

